# Fall Muskie at Salt Fork



## MuskieWolverine (May 16, 2012)

Would love to muskie fish Salt Fork a bit more this fall, but wouldn't know where to go. Should I stay near the dam or head towards the shallow spots? Hit paydirt on Memorial day in the shallow areas...wondering if the fish will return to those spots.


----------



## WALLEYE WALLHANGIN' (May 10, 2008)

We trolled everywhere-casted all structure.Lots of shad flicking in back bays and coves-thermocline still at 20'over 25'+ bottom..Water was pretty dingy temp was 67-70.Lots of boats trolling.Caught 1 bass?


----------



## kingtrukr (Oct 15, 2007)

I'm hardly a Salt Fork or muskie fishing expert but I'll relay an experience that I had several years ago in that area.

Me and a few friends rented a cabin in October for 2 weeks to bow hunt. We thought there was a chance that we'd all get a deer early into the trip so we brought the boat along in case we all filled out tags and still had time to kill with our cabin rental. We hunted the first day on the northeast fork of the lake by Freedom Road. When we were taking our mid day lunch break we walked along the shoreline right by the boat ramp slightly west of the parking lot. We're standing there watching the bait fish ring on the surface when the water absolutely explodes. A few minutes go by and the water explodes again. After we saw this action repeat several times we decided that maybe we should ditch hunting for awhile and do a little casting.

To make a long story a little shorter, we didn't pick up the bows for the entire rest of the trip. None of us had brought muskie gear with us so we weren't exactly rigged properly but after a couple of runs to Walmart we ended up catching 7 muskie including a 41 pounder. We had dozens of follows and several fish on that we didn't land. Not too bad for 4 guys who had never caught or even fished for a muskie before. That entire fork of the lake was holding fish. The fish were up in the weeds but due to our lack of decent gear we were limited to fishing the edges. That was several years ago and I have no idea if that's the situation at this time every year. I don't have a clue what the water levels are like there this year. That could all be dry land for all I know but I'd certainly give that area a look. 

Hope my long winded explanation helps you out


----------



## MuskieWolverine (May 16, 2012)

Thanks for the info. That actually does help. The spots I fished in May were on the other fork, and we nailed 4 fish in an hour....just wondered if that was a common thing for Salt Fork.

Hoping to hit it next weekend!


----------

